# My PII-940 XFire 4850 Build



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

I haven't ever done a build log, but though I would log my upgrade to a Mugen 2 cooler and Crossfire 4850's.   Comments and advice are appreciated.  

Here are the parts for my rig:

DFI DK-790FXB-M2RSH with a Phenom II 940 installed, Mugen 2 cooler, and 4GB of Patriot PC8500.
















Razer Barracuda AC-1 Soundcard, MSI Radeon HD4850 OC Edition, and Visiontek Radeon HD4850.





2x500GB, 1x1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 32MB





Scythe Kaze Master, Ultra 3.5mm Fan Controller, Dual Blue Cold Cathodes, Misc Cooling & Cables.





Side Panel with Dual 80mm Intake





Cheiftec Aluminum Dragon with Raidmax RX-730SS PSU, 92mm Bottom Intake, Top Window with 92mm Exhaust


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice toys!  Enjoy the build, that cooler looks amazing!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

I have removed the HDD cages and removed the PSU cables from the case. 






This is the top HDD cage.  I have installed the two 500GB HDDs separated by the Ultra 3.5 Fan Controller.










Here is the cage installed.












This is the 2nd drive cage with the 80mm intake installed.  This holds the 1000GB system drive, with a Thermaltake HDD cooler installed.










Motherboard & Drive Cages installed.










HDDs evenly spaced 





Optical Drive installed and SATA power attached.















Braided Fan Cables. 





Kaze Master with 4 Fans and 4 Temp Probes installed.  DAMN ALL THE WIRES!!! 















Rear Exhaust Fans and Lighting Installed.





Front Panel Completed 





Just waiting for Video Cards and Sound Card.





All components added.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 6, 2009)

nice rig. i want money to build something like that


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

Case Closed.  

Here is the final result.  















Not bad, if I do say so myself.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

Fire it up. 

Takes of running the first time.
















Benchmark time.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 6, 2009)

cant u close the door¿?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> cant u close the door¿?



LOL.  Yes, the door closes.  

Forgot a picture of that.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> cant u close the door¿?



Yeah were you born in a barn?!  Just kidding!!   I want benchmarks and temps from that cpu heatsink!


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah were you born in a barn?!  Just kidding!!   I want benchmarks and temps from that cpu heatsink!



next time i will report you , just kidding too, lol. Yeah i also want to see temps bechmarks.

do we remember him to OC A LOT ?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 12, 2009)

OK, finally got time to spend the evening benching and looking for the sweet spot.  

I can't seem to break 3900 without giving the CPU more volts than I prefer.   My video cards seem to like 671/1055 for 3DMark06.  The "sweet spot" temp/performance wise appears to be 3700 @ 1.46v.

Hit me with any suggestions  and comments.  







OUCH.   Look at load temps.  





















I LOVE THIS RIG!!!

Now just for fun, lets see what the overclock was worth in 3DMark 06.






Over +3000 3DMarks with the overclock  

Here is where she is sitting right now for 24/7.  






I need to tweak the memory timings, and finish clocking the video cards.    I still haven't figured out the best combination of NB/Multi yet either.  

I am back to tweaking,  be back in a little bit to get everyones advice.


----------



## Instant Thunder (Apr 12, 2009)

JATownes,
 That is a solid build homie.  The size of the Mugen 2 is staggering completely towering over 2 ram slots...it's a good thing you don't have the Pariot Viper ram.  Excellent wiring, clean window mods and the exact hard drive spacing is nothing short of severe OCD! 

Awesome!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice build. What CPU cooler is that? Its fucking huge!

Not digging the case however. apart from that. Good Job!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

nice build


----------



## Fatal (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice rig almost have the same set up as you. I have not tried to overclock the bus. I just got her running good. I will run some test later on. Oh and that cooler is a monster  you may want to get a fan on the NB it helps with temps a lot. I will post picks of my rig also.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 13, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Nice rig almost have the same set up as you. I have not tried to overclock the bus. I just got her running good. I will run some test later on. Oh and that cooler is a monster  you may want to get a fan on the NB it helps with temps a lot. I will post picks of my rig also.



Great minds think alike.   I modded my old OCZ XTC Memory Cooler and mounted it where one fan is over the VRMs and the other is over the NB.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice I am sure that has helped your temps a great deal. I am still working out the bugs which BIOS are you using for the board?


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice build.

That heat sink is huge.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2009)

Is Crossfire running fine with just one CFX bridge? How's the clearance between the northbridge heatsink and the Mugen 2?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 13, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Very nice I am sure that has helped your temps a great deal. I am still working out the bugs which BIOS are you using for the board?



BIOS is R7SD120.  It has been very solid for me.  



btarunr said:


> Is Crossfire running fine with just one CFX bridge? How's the clearance between the northbridge heatsink and the Mugen 2?



I researched alot about the 1 vs 2 bridges.  When I hook up both, I get WEIRD graphical anomalies in all 3d apps, even at stock clocks.    As far as clearance goes, heres a pic.  











There is about 2mm between the NB heatsink and that heatpipe   but they do not touch.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, the Mugen2 is offering great clearance. I always thought not connecting both the bridges would throw up an error. Glad to know it works well. Nice build.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 13, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Is Crossfire running fine with just one CFX bridge? How's the clearance between the northbridge heatsink and the Mugen 2?



I can confirm its running just fine. Using CF setup with one bridge since months.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not too bad temps there mate.  60C under load looks fairly good for 1.4V 

Nice build now enjoy her!


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 20, 2009)

:O is that a CHIEFTEC case ?


----------



## vladmire (Apr 24, 2009)

that's a humongous heatsink! ftw!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2009)

excellent job with all the wiring, Not easy to do such a nice job with all those controllers.

(I know its working fine for you but I just cant feel safe with all that great hardware and a Raidmax PS)


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 25, 2009)

nice rig man, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> excellent job with all the wiring, Not easy to do such a nice job with all those controllers.
> 
> (I know its working fine for you but I just cant feel safe with all that great hardware and a Raidmax PS)



LOL.  I know.  My PSU ate it and I needed a short term replacement.  I am planning on grabbing a Silverstone Strider on payday.   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256011

I just picked up an Asus VH222h a week ago.  1920 x 1080 is amazing.


----------

